# Migration Agent Not Disclosing EoI ID and Password



## the_moon (Jul 12, 2017)

I used a migration agent in India to assist me in applying for a PR to AUS. My EoI was filed last month, however, my migration agent has not disclosed any EoI Login credentials to me. They have only shared a PDF pull out of the EoI application submitted page. Upon asking for the EoI credentials, the agent says that he uses the agent's login and can not provide me with the details. 
Is this typical? I am wondering what if my agent does not inform me whether I got an invite or not, in time. This process looks very opaque. Opinions please.


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/use-a-migration-agent

Can I use a migration agent to submit my EOI?

Yes. You can choose to use a migration agent to assist you in submitting an EOI.

You will only have one login to access your EOI account. You can only specify one email address to be contacted by SkillSelect about any invitations or messages in relation to your EOI account. All email notifications will be sent to the email address you nominate and it will be your responsibility to ensure you can access your emails and update your account with any change of email address.


----------



## the_moon (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for the link. But it still does not specify if the migration agent should have full access to all EoI login credentials. 
Responses from experienced people, using an agent requested.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If the migration agent gave you the EOI log-in details, you would be able to see the details of every EOI that agent has lodged. So for confidentiality reasons, he can't share this with you. This is not unusual. He will let you know when you receive an invitation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Thats normal practice.


----------



## the_moon (Jul 12, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If the migration agent gave you the EOI log-in details, you would be able to see the details of every EOI that agent has lodged. So for confidentiality reasons, he can't share this with you. This is not unusual. He will let you know when you receive an invitation.


Isn't the EoI ID unique for every application at SkillSelect? How come would I be able to see the details of every EoI filed by the agent? That may happen if the agent shares their Agent ID or something? Pls calirfy.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

the_moon said:


> Isn't the EoI ID unique for every application at SkillSelect? How come would I be able to see the details of every EoI filed by the agent? That may happen if the agent shares their Agent ID or something? Pls calirfy.


agents can have multiply EOIs for their clients, not sure if it is special type of an account, but they surely do have this functionality.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If the migration agent gave you the EOI log-in details, you would be able to see the details of every EOI that agent has lodged. So for confidentiality reasons, he can't share this with you. This is not unusual. He will let you know when you receive an invitation.


As per my knowledge there is no separate EOI login for agents. EOI login's are general and every individual has its own EOI & password in Skill select.

While we can say that,it is common practice of agents not to disclose EOI, State invitation or assessment login's. Its main reason is that, they don't want us to track out any mistakes done by agents during applications.hoto:

Even my agent has not shared a single mail or password from assessment as well state sponsorship, even I have insisted him several times.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

the_moon said:


> I used a migration agent in India to assist me in applying for a PR to AUS. My EoI was filed last month, however, my migration agent has not disclosed any EoI Login credentials to me. They have only shared a PDF pull out of the EoI application submitted page. Upon asking for the EoI credentials, the agent says that he uses the agent's login and can not provide me with the details.
> Is this typical? I am wondering what if my agent does not inform me whether I got an invite or not, in time. This process looks very opaque. Opinions please.



Typically a migration agent uses a single login id for several of his clients. This is why they can't share login credentials. Nothing to worry as such at this stage.

After you are invited for a formal visa application, at that stage, there is an option to provide your e-mail provided the agent agrees since he/she is handling your case.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

the_moon said:


> I used a migration agent in India to assist me in applying for a PR to AUS. My EoI was filed last month, however, my migration agent has not disclosed any EoI Login credentials to me. They have only shared a PDF pull out of the EoI application submitted page. Upon asking for the EoI credentials, the agent says that he uses the agent's login and can not provide me with the details.
> Is this typical? I am wondering what if my agent does not inform me whether I got an invite or not, in time. This process looks very opaque. Opinions please.


Yah.. it's normal , my friend has appointed a migration agent on his behalf . The agent normally shows all the details before submitting documents via Team Viewer and after successful submission the pdf generated is send via email .


----------



## Bunty Sharma (May 6, 2017)

A MARA agent is at risk of loosing his or her registration number if he or she doesnot disclose the outcome at the earliest..yes it's absolutely true that there is unique id for eoi..but an agent can do multiple assessments and eois from his account..no doubt in that..and once he discloses the details it may earn him lose of your case and money...that is the reason..no way he will not disclose the outcome..it is mandatory for every agent to deliver the outcome to applicant at the earliest..so u dont panic..take a chill pill and have patience
Good luck


----------

